# Help! Switching Effexor to Paxil CR



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Posting here too!My doctor and I haved decided to switch from Effexor to Paxil because my blood pressure keeps going up. What can anyone tell me about Paxil?Side effects, etc.....


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

please help-!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Try www.paxil.com


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I also take Effexor, but no side effects on it.


----------

